# Will Puppy Hair Grow back fast??



## samysmom

I took my little man to the groomers yesterday for a "puppy cut", I specifically said just a little trim. Well, she left his hair fluffy on his head and tail, but his body coat was practically shaved to an inch. We are so bummed!! His coat looks whiter than before, which is fine, but my little fluff ball isn't so fluffy. He'll be 5 month in 2 weeks. Does anyone know how long it will take for his hair to grow back? 

p.s. I will post a pic of Samy soon, he never stays still! Thanks....


----------



## Luciledodd

It will take a while. I had Rosie in a long puppy cut (teddybear its called) the first of January. she is just now getting back to the stage that she was then. So say 6 months. I am sure that in a week or so you will get used to the look and may want to keep your little man in a puppy cut because it is so much easier. Pictures please. Course I know about pictures. The first year, all we ever got of Rosie was her back end as she would take off before we could snap the picture.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

HI! It took him 5 months to get to the length it was prior to his haircut, so it will take approx that ammount of time for it to grow back! *grin*


----------



## petepdx

My Kit got into some roofing tar, luckily missed her exposed parts 100%. Only option was a Army boot camp cut

Where did my dog go ?

I've decided to keep her hair shorter, not that short but 1/2 to 1" or so.







Pissed off from being at the clinic all morning


----------



## samysmom

how cute! how long did her hair take to grow out? Mine is cut just about the same from your pictures of the army cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Again....a groomer does not listen! Remember hair grows! Have you thought about grooming your pup? The groom reminds me a little of a "Lion Cut."


----------



## samysmom

Oh yes, after this, I will groom my puppy. I will never go to a groomer again! I feel so sad, and my husband keeps reminding me about his cut, on how different he looks. But he is still so cute and we love just the same!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Ok...now, get your pup use to the comb everyday even if it is only 15 seconds 4-6 times a day...after awhile...you will know what pup is tolerating...lengthen the times (combing) and decrease the sessions to 2x day. The comb is going to be your best friend.

Check out Jodi Murphy .... She has great videos. http://http://www.jodimurphy.net/products_instructionalseries.htm


----------



## morriscsps

I have been grooming Jack myself. It isn't that hard. His body and legs aren't that bad when I do it. I still can't get his head right. Luckily, after a week of growth, it usually looks okay.


----------



## petepdx

My guess, about 3/4 inch a month maybe a bit more. Since it was winter she had to have a sweater to stop her from shivering 

-pete


----------



## Suzi

samysmom said:


> I took my little man to the groomers yesterday for a "puppy cut", I specifically said just a little trim. Well, she left his hair fluffy on his head and tail, but his body coat was practically shaved to an inch. We are so bummed!! His coat looks whiter than before, which is fine, but my little fluff ball isn't so fluffy. He'll be 5 month in 2 weeks. Does anyone know how long it will take for his hair to grow back?
> 
> p.s. I will post a pic of Samy soon, he never stays still! Thanks....


 Tell Samy to sit still for his picture! My boy friend took Maddie in to be bathed and have just her pads trimmed. She came home with a sanitary cut from you know what. I'm mad. She used to look like a skunk from the back now she looks like a baboon. I think it will be about a year to get it back.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Pictures?


----------



## TilliesMom

awwww Suzi, yes Tillie had her own "monkey butt" going on for awhile... sheesh! they seriously SHAVED her behind! I felt so bad for her! what are these groomers thinking!?  This was back in February, so she has her 'curtain of privacy' again, but grooming back there is a pain in the butt (pun intended!) LOL ound:


----------



## DuketheDog

I feel your pain, I took my little guy in for just a TINY TRIM on his face, and bath, and nail clipped... and guess what they SHAVED MY PUPPIES NOSE!!! Right down to the skin. He was an adorable teddy and now he is skinny any rat-dog. I cried, and then called the groomers and explained to them this is NOT OK. I like you hope it grows back quickly.. groomers said about a month.. I'm hoping in a few weeks he at least starts to look normal again... like WHY!! I feel so bad, like the worse dog Mom ever I should have explained better he is JUST A PUPPY!! No need for any shaving, but I'm also a new dog owner and had zero idea this was going to happen.


----------



## Melissa Brill

*getting the head right*



morriscsps said:


> I have been grooming Jack myself. It isn't that hard. His body and legs aren't that bad when I do it. I still can't get his head right. Luckily, after a week of growth, it usually looks okay.


I definitely agree with this! I think I'm doing well with Perry's body - but the head - especially above the eyes - looks like a shaggy 60s boys band picture! and forget the rest of the face. So, by the time he goes back to the groomer in June, his head is going to be completely shaggy and his body should be a little long but not bad.


----------

